# Problem with Room EQ Wizard running Vista?



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi,
I just installed version 4 of the Room EQ Wizard on my laptop which is running Windows Vista with Java 6. In the roomeq_wizard0.log.txt I get a error message. The content of the log file is below. The application does start and looks to be running fine. But didn't have time to do some measurements yet with this version.

Does anybody know what this error message means and how I can solve this problem (if necesseary)? 

Regards,
Olaf. 

8-feb-2007 0:17:19 roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard A
SEVERE: IOException java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\win32com.dll (Access is denied) while trying to copy win32com.dll to C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\win32com.dll
8-feb-2007 0:17:19 roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: Room EQ Wizard started
cess is denied)
at java.io.FileOutputStream.open(Native Method)
at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.B(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
at jexepackboot.run(Unknown Source)
at jexepackboot.main(Unknown Source)
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Olaf,

REW needs a dll to support serial comms, looks like Vista is a bit stricter about allowing the dll to be copied to the required location or you are running as a user who does not have permissions to write to that location. It shouldn't cause you any problems though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi John,
Thank you for your prompt response!
I am using a user with a administrator account and still Vista doesn't like this kind of things, strange!
This weekend I will try the latest version of REW to optimise my TAG AV32-DP. Do you thing the serial comms communication will work this way or do I have to copy the file manually?

Regards,
Olaf.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try checking the security settings for C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin and making sure that your user account has write permissions for it. The dll needs to be there for serial comms to work, if you need a copy of the file it is in the attached zip.


----------



## xtrips (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello,
Guys, i'm just so glad I found your correspondance. i had exactly the same problem and the dll just wasn't there. Downloading it and placing it solved the problem.

Thanks:jump:


----------

